# Seachem flourish and seachem flourish advance



## yeohwl91 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi I would like to ask a few question about Seachem flourish and Seachem flourish advance 

1. Seachem flourish and Seachem flourish advance have different function? 
2. Seachem flourish is fertilizer while Seachem flourish advance is the hormone that encourage plant grow? 
3. That's means we need to use both product together to get the best result?
4. How much dosing Seachem flourish and Seachem flourish advance I should apply in 7 us gallon fish tank ?
5. Do i need to do water change every time whenever dosing Seachem?


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

1. Yes
2. Yes
3. No/Yes (Maybe, it depends*)
4. Read the instructions
5. No, that would defeat the purpose of putting it in the water

*Growth hormones aren't necessary, plants are plenty capable of making their own. May be beneficial for establishing new plants to get them rooting, or encouraging off-shoots, but generally speaking it's not necessary, and might not make enough/any difference to be worth your time and money. Your growth rates are going to be limited by other factors (light, nutrients, CO2).


----------

